# Park City Edit 2012



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice video. It looks like your crew had a good time. One recommendation would be to take out some of the slow motion. Some parts it fit really well and in others it seemed like it was not needed. Overall, I enjoyed watching.


----------



## Mjc1859 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I realize now, when I watch it, I went went a little overboard on the slow mo. Rookie move I guess


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Good edit. A lot of slo mo, but I've seen much worse from posters on this site. You guys weren't going huge so the slow mo helped accentuate the tricks. Looked like a lot of fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2012)

*Park City / Canyons snow conditions*

Anybody at Park City now?
I’ll be there on Friday and would like to know what to expect about the snow conditions.
Thanks


----------

